# Storage Terminal B



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Well work is just a little slower so I wanted to start my storage concrete pad so I can later have fun laying the track. Then build the new metal shed over it with better hatches for access.
6ft wide X 36ft long 10 track.










This ,,"should" free up some of the other mains.

But then??? 4 tracks for coal train, 2 for stack train, 2 for grain train 1 tank train 1 for mixed.


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

That is some serious train storage...woooo. I don't have nearly enough rolling stock or engines to fill such a monster building, but it looks impressive. Does this get completely covered in snow in the winter?


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I won't need one that big, but I'm planning some storage also, so looking forward to your progress, especially the hatches


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

looking good keep the pics coming. 
dick


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Marty


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By FlagstaffLGB on 29 Mar 2013 02:05 PM 
That is some serious train storage...woooo. I don't have nearly enough rolling stock or engines to fill such a monster building, but it looks impressive. Does this get completely covered in snow in the winter? 

The photo is looking North. and yes i have had snow drift around the shop and go from the top of the window over 3/4s of the whole shed. I don't like my old hatch roof. It was simple at the time and cheap. but now I have a new idea.
Hoping to pour Tuesday, waiting till the first of the month so i don't get billed for it till 30 days. 

* 14 years ago when i started this GRR I had NO idea I would be building this. Its out grown before its completed.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I believe that what your re-ferring to Marty is the concept that Our toy trains take on a life of their own, in which case they adapt,.. and become alive,... and then ,.. 

They RUN our lives, just like kids and pets do !!!!!! 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So,.......... 

just go with the flow man!!!! 

Have Fun....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What is going to happen to Golding Terminal? 

Is that going to go away ? 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 30 Mar 2013 03:53 AM 
What is going to happen to Golding Terminal? 

Is that going to go away ? 

JJ It will get a new easy access roof, in thery.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Easy Access? 

Better becareful with that. 

JJ is liable to crawl inside and take a nap.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The New Storage unit will have tracks entering at both ends? 

Or will we have to back trains inside 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 30 Mar 2013 11:55 AM 
The New Storage unit will have tracks entering at both ends? 

Or will we have to back trains inside 

JJ OK ,JJ, its a storage shed mainly. Single ended.
it will help clean some of the other run through tracks. Engines come out of the shop and go pick up which ever train they want to pull.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Backing those long trains into the barn will cause lots of derails. 

Better make it a pull through storage barn like Golding Terminal.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

Looks like you are taking care of some of that yard work you wanted to get away from.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Marty 
How many coal cars would that be on one track in the new shed? 
Dick


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By rlvette on 30 Mar 2013 12:24 PM 
Backing those long trains into the barn will cause lots of derails. 

Better make it a pull through storage barn like Golding Terminal. 



With body mount couplers you can back up a rather long train with no Derailments

I have done 40 and 50 car trains at Marty's 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ is right. It won't be a problem. 

Today I took off and am reworking switches at the south end of G.T. so its more people friendly when walking over. 
Its alot more cost to buy switches and make the new shed run through, but then you have to brake the train and back up some anyway. 

Not sure on how many cars yet. 
Heres before a couple of nights ago when I printed this photo out and drew in how I think it may work









The today after the changes to make a better walk over spot.










Top right hand of each photo was the old route to the highline which has been gone for a few years now.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Marty 
How long is a aristo 100 ton coal car from end of coupler to end of coupler? 
Dick


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Had to play just alittle.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Marty, that is too much fun! What a blast, enjoy all your hard work

Jerry


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video. The ditch along the road as you come down off the hill really looks deep and steep from the train perspective.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy hitting the curve after the grade can be hair raising. I am thinking of calling it dead man curve. But then the tunnel will be right before it. If people ride I only use the needed cars to keep the weight down. I am thinking of a manuel brake on one gon that I mainly use..


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Marty, For your next project you can develop dynamic brakes for the locomotive...maybe incorporate it to recharge the batteries...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Marty 
How about a update on Minersville? 
How is the bridge coming along there ? 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ 
Its dring out, got about 1/2" of rain. I need it to NOT freeze at night before I can start concrete work. 
thanks for asking.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Geeez, ... is it really still freezing in your back yard!?? just at night! 

Dirk


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk 
yes, 29 degrees last night and 17 night before. 51 today.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

we had been nearly up to 80, but mid to low 50's at night here, much nicer early in the mornings for moving dirt to fill ROW!!!! ... but cool, windy spring today 65 ish... brr again...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Going to place some insulated concrete blankets on it tonight that I borrowed just to be safe.

I also kept both cats in the house so they don't walk down it like last time.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Marty.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks 
4 yds of concrete $96 per yd $40 small order charge. 
The boys helped. 
I am going to use Paul B method of gluing my track down to the concrete instead of anchers, can't remember what glue he used. 
I will leave spaces between rail beings it alum rail. And remove screws from underside. 
I have the steel here for the roof.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I guess you are 'lucky' where you live Marty!! 

not bad pricing for cement... 

last I asked was like 6-8 years ago,...$125.00 per yard, plus 50 bucks delivery charge......... 

needless to say I don't get concrete here in the middle of the desert.... 

looks greet, start building!! Dirk - 

oh ya ( sorry ) 'done yet?...'


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I buy Concrete by the bag.

I mix it my self.

I am on my Third Mixer Or maybe my 4th. ( Don't remember.) 

Anyway I have worn out at least 2 mixers in 14 years. 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Say Marty, nearly 80 here, I could send some heat to help the new slab dry a bit!! 

D


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Pretty cool! Good job! Looking forward to seeing it this year.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got in, Thrusday/Friday 3 of us headed to father-in-laws house and did his roof.
6 hr drive , 9 hour job, two hrs messing around,(for them) 6 hrs back.

A big pour like this I feel its better for ME physically to doit this way. Sat after running I hope to start laying track. thats the funnest part.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Marty


You said " Sat after running " Were you running trains?

JJ


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
I use Liquid Nails Heavy Duty Construction adhesive. I tried silicon but it doesn't hold well. I use Sunset Valley code 250 track that has the center spline so it makes it easy to put a bead down the center. On turnouts a bead across about every fourth tie. Before gluing I lay the track on the concrete to look for any humps. If there are then I use an angle grinder to knock them down. Dips are another matter. I take care of that just after the track is set it place with the glue. Lay a straight edge or just eyeball and raise the track a little where needed. The glue should fill any gaps. When things look good just let it set up. You should end up with almost perfect flat track. My oldest track went down in February 2005 and is still in place. If changes need to be made later on,a putty knife under the ties is usually all it takes to pop it loose. Of course ,to allow for expansion, the rail must be able to slide a little in the tie strip for this method to work but you have already been doing this. I know gluing will sound a little different to some but it has worked well for me. I'm able to run all year round. Living in the northwest,all year round means, when its not raining. A little snow is fun.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Paul

I ended up using concrete crack filler(veritcal) stuff. I used it for my station platforms and man it held well.
On this I spaced the alum track 1/8" every joint with regular joiners. And I centered the first mark and went 3.5" each way, then 7" spacing from there for the track on a 72" slab.










I wanted to get my track glued down which saved alot of drilling time, and before the road dust coated the base.
5 cases of 6ft Aristo alum track. = 10 ,36ft runs.
I see my form pushed out alittle on the left side.
Now to build the steel shell, apply wood then metal skin.

photos later.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Having a pretty good day ,,OFF..

Now I know where my approach will end up being.










And of course the first FLY of the year had to bug me untill I finally got it.

Thats it for a little while.
Maybe make the steel supports Sunday, we'll see.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW Marty, that is looking great!!! Will you get everything that is in your shed now out there for storage?


----------



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

Marty
I too am building a car barn.....what do think about plastic rail on the tracks inside the building??

Ralph


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

'Rocket rider? 

I'm thinking a car barn - enclosed,.. will get pretty warm in the summer - what say you on the subject?? 

What I do know is plastic rail does not like heat... at all...it plain wanders every which way... 

funny thing too, it costs more than just buying rail only... 

it may have a place in doors - cool area there,,, or it could be used for a MOW rail train laid on many flat cars, not attached to anything ...flexing thru curves always looks cool!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry. - & no, I have never had any of my own. don't need to...!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ralph 

I have plastic rail in the current shed. even with spacers it goes all over. or should I say gets alittle wavy.. Has not hurt anything. I will take a photo of it once i can move all the hoppers off of it. 
good Q tho.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

For those of you, my friends,,, who over plan and think for months on stuff. I simply winged it.
I knew about how big and what I wanted to do here. But until tonight I had NO idea which switch would go where.
A keep all curves min 10' rad, 
B Be able to walk through without ,JUMPING OVER.

that was it.
after moving switches around 4 or 5 times and not even using the wye switch which I thought I would start with.
here it is,








I needed on line to house Rex's passenger train.,,maybe???

I will sleep on it tonight beings there is not enough time to install it all before dark.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking Martylous!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Ditto...


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Marty 

As Maynard G. Krebs would say "Like WOW! Man..." 

You have way more storage track than I. I am almost jealous. Except that I just need to get off my gluteous maximus and put the decks in my building and connect it to the RR. I have been cutting decking for that for two days but have another 102 pieces of Trex to cut. 

Just terrific. Keeps me plugging away.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim 

This is why I share as much as I do, I don't ever mean to ever sound bragging, I mean to encourage others to the "next step". Its taken me years to get where I am at. 
There is ALWAYS someeone bigger or better someplace else. 
This building and seeing growth makes ME feel happy and rewards ME for this work. 
And I get to share it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Your second design looks, well, just more graceful Marty! 

I assume all Aristo #6 switches there? 

Greg


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Marty 
if you don't mind how thick is your pad and how deep is your freeze line? 
thank you


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick
is a slab on grade sidewalk. 4" thick ,1/2" rebar 3 sticks long and some across.
The city coade is 42" for frost deapth. My other shde is 4 or 5 years old and NO cracks in it yet.

Our area has been so dry for so long frost heave is not an issue here in NE. Even if my roadbed raises 1/2" it all moves as a whole with the rebar tieing it together.
We have picked up 15ft lengths of roadbed and placed it in a new spot w/o cracking it. 2.5" to 3" thick.
I do doll my slabs together so they stay even where the track crossed.

Greg, yes on #6 Aristo and USAT, I'm not picking on something thats so hard to find.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

thank you 
dick


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 09 Apr 2013 06:08 PM 
Dick
is a slab on grade sidewalk. 4" thick ,1/2" rebar 3 sticks long and some across.
The city coade is 42" for frost deapth. My other shde is 4 or 5 years old and NO cracks in it yet.

Our area has been so dry for so long frost heave is not an issue here in NE. Even if my roadbed raises 1/2" it all moves as a whole with the rebar tieing it together.
We have picked up 15ft lengths of roadbed and placed it in a new spot w/o cracking it. 2.5" to 3" thick.
I do doll my slabs together so they stay even where the track crossed.

Greg, yes on #6 Aristo and USAT, I'm not picking on something thats so hard to find.

Just curious .... If frost heave is not an issue, why all the concrete?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Frost heave means different things to different people. 

example1, the ride on club says its wrong to put concrete under 1" scale track because it will frost heave,, but each year they have to retamp and run a vibrator over their rails to put the ties back down in the mushy "ballast" wasterock screenings they use because winter frost pushes it up and makes it un even. 
example 2 I use concrete to drain water away so it does not build up under the track or slabs which in time may push up and frost heave. 

I've seen on garages that don't have foundations have the slab lift enough where the walk in door won't open till spring. 
I've seen basement walls pushed in from too much water getting around the outside then freezing. 

for me concrete under the storage helps 1 keep mice out 2 keeps cars cleaner 3 easier to walk on the track when needing to get in. 
Thats why around here I am so against the trench method which draws all the surface water down into the soil under the trench and lifts in winter.

good question.


----------



## PawPaw (Jun 8, 2012)

I agree completely with your logic, Marty. Dan


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

PawPaw?? Dan how did you pick that name?

OK I will be putting screen on the ridge to keep wasps out and let the ridge cap breath to let heat out.
This is structurally stronger than the other one that has lasted for years.
I also will install lights before I put the metal on.



















The metal plates are important to tie it all together and hold against wind.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll bet 'PawPaw' picked him via a youngin'. 

Marty, where are the hinges? 

I wish I had your energy and motivation 

John


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry ,no questions unless you raise your hand.

Boy am I tired .
No hinges John
4 panels on each side slide upand down. I will give more detailafter they are done. I had no idea for sure how I was going to keep the hatches closed untill this afternoon.










I started the lap from the south so in winter ,hopefully the snow won't blow under the laps.
I may have to buy gray metal for the sides because I need to save the rest of the green I have for the next roof.

**The thing I don't like the most is the sharp edges about knee high to a JJ. I may make a drip edge to protect the human body.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

That's OK Marty......." Chicks Dig Scars"


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That may be OK for you, JJ. but I'm vertically challenged.... Just where does that affect me?????????


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Marty 
my hands up 
how did you put this on the slab? is it over it or on it and how did you hook it to the slab? 
thank you 
o and Stan depends on when you were a baby


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dick413 on 13 Apr 2013 04:36 PM 
Marty 
my hands up 
how did you put this on the slab? is it over it or on it and how did you hook it to the slab? 
thank you 
o and Stan depends on when you were a baby I see your hand

Strike ankers










Hammer drill, bit keep wet, predrilled hole in steel shoe.
I use these alot on handrail bases. 1/4" dia

OH, and you can inset it 1" on the slab or hang over so siding goes down and no water can get under it,BUT mice can go up the holes.

I also keep the wood off the concrete to make it last longer.

The old shed i used a Z flashing along bottom that covers the hole yet bends down also.
Good question, you may go to the head of the class.


During an open house I will probably remove all hatches unless rain is coming. I hope to get the cars in here tomorrow so I can start the old terminal 's roof.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 13 Apr 2013 04:16 PM 
That may be OK for you, JJ. but I'm vertically challenged.... Just where does that affect me?????????








You may be vertical challenged but you make up for it in other directions errrrr ummmmmm I mean other ways ......


JJ


----------



## PawPaw (Jun 8, 2012)

Marty, last summer when I finally got started on my layout my 3 year old grandson was my constant (helper?). It was constant, PawPaw what are you doing? Pawpaw what is that for? Pawpaw when can we run the choo choos?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Marty 
What do you use to cut the metal siding with ? 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ










I can get 20,, 100 ton hppers per track in the car barn.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

as of now, 4 tracks of 20 hoppers 100 ton 
2 tracks of covered hoppers ?? amount 
2 tracks of 3,, 5 pack stack train 15 cars each. 
2 tracks of misc ?? amount 

Clearing the old shed so it can be rebuilt next week. or so.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi there: This is a very interesting topic I am personnally considering making a new outdoor yard car barn as my indoor terminal is completly filled (I have even had to make a big shelf over the tracks for long term storage) This is because I modeled French prototypes for 30 years and am now dipping into some Pennsy prototype modeling, and this resulted in overfilling my indoor terminal. I have been using concrete base for 35 years and it has all the advantages which Marty claims and more. My old main from when the layout was single track is built with brass rail on oak ties, it's been running since 1978. I run live steam and electrics for live steam a stable profile on the track is a great advantage especially with meth fired locos. Meth fired locos run on the same Stevenson principle that real locos work on; it's the draught comming from the cylinders that monitors the force of the fire which in turn governs steam production. To make an engine really whizz you need to put as heavy a train as she can haul or near to it, then it raises the pressure in the boiler and makes the loco really go. For that, the level of your track is paramount, unless you have radio control, and even then. If you have some of the roller coaster tracks I often see with floating track, it wont do. So that's another advantage of concrete base. Mine has shifted through frost and mostly through roots of trees, growing under it. Our climate is very humid in the winter and our soil is clay (dries like concrete in the summer) the biggest shift was a lovely lilac tree that grew it's roots in the middle of a big curve on a high fill (really looks like horseshoe curve, but two tracks at the present). It actually pushed a 4 meter long concrete and cinderblock bunker on which the loco steaming bay is situated just the diameter of the root which I finally found and removed. I had to cut the lilac out, unfortunatly, as it made a very pleasant shade over the steaming bay. it also shoved a whole three yard section of the curve out of alignement making two kinks (one at each end) I made a tramel of the curve with a router on a compass to realign the curve and now things are back to normal but I pay close attention to trees now. Anyways, thanks for a greatpost and for sharing your ideas. Unfortunatly I can't post on this forum otherwise I would have fine photos of my pike.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

just a little history

I am a creationist, the master or artist has the ability to change his mind.
thus:
I don't use the term, do it "right" the first time.
And if your newbie.

This terminal started out to be a large train station with platforms.

As it was being built all the leaves from the trees covered it. Bummer.
Next I got my hands on some free used metal of different colors and sizes.

I also removed some of my 2" steel angle iron used to test a new type of roadbed.
Which I got rid off.

So looking at this pile of steel I realized I had enough to make an outdoor storage for the trains.
After the first open house I realized other visitors did not like crawling on their stomachs getting cars out, so i made one side lift up.










Now I am back to plan D and rebuilding the roof ,NOW that I have alot more knowledge on the matter.

So don't be afraid to not do it "right". Got-her-done. As Larry the Cableguy would say.
This shed will now house 3 passenger trains and the TOFC's and maybe the work train.


*****and for the record, I have never had a mouse or wasp nest in this old shed.*******

Thats is saying something here in NEBRASKA.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*I was looking at your progess, lookin great buddy. But I don't see that new 60ft siding for my Santa Fe Passenger train?*


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Santafe 2343 on 14 Apr 2013 07:15 PM 
*I was looking at your progess, lookin great buddy. But I don't see that new 60ft siding for my Santa Fe Passenger train?*
someday when I retire and get a big railroad I will be able to. LOL.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 14 Apr 2013 04:44 PM 
just a little history

I am a creationist, the master or artist has the ability to change his mind.
thus:
I don't use the term, do it "right" the first time.
And if your newbie.

This terminal started out to be a large train station with platforms.

As it was being built all the leaves from the trees covered it. Bummer.
Next I got my hands on some free used metal of different colors and sizes.

I also removed some of my 2" steel angle iron used to test a new type of roadbed.
Which I got rid off.

So looking at this pile of steel I realized I had enough to make an outdoor storage for the trains.
After the first open house I realized other visitors did not like crawling on their stomachs getting cars out, so i made one side lift up.










Now I am back to plan D and rebuilding the roof ,NOW that I have alot more knowledge on the matter.

So don't be afraid to not do it "right". Got-her-done. As Larry the Cableguy would say.
This shed will now house 3 passenger trains and the TOFC's and maybe the work train.


*****and for the record, I have never had a mouse or wasp nest in this old shed.*******

Thats is saying something here in NEBRASKA.





You Changed your mind?










Does the new one work any better ?









JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ 
yes the new one works better,,so far. in the photo where you see bricks laying on the handles of the 36" wide hatches. Later I will have tie downs to hold them so the wind does not blow them up and off.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Marty 

Is the new barn going to have a upper storage area like the old one ?

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ 
No, it was way too hard to get derailed cars out. 
I am happy to say when coming home from work today with all the rain and storms we have had i opened a couple of hatches and no water at all in the shed. 
So I am happy camper. 
The old one really got hosed out by the rain...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I got started on the end and roof alittle tonight, but I did not order enough J channel. OH well!!

there is always tomorrow...


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty 

How are you going to keep wasp from crawling in under the roof panels?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy
screen and clear silicone.

I have enough green left over I may change out the east back side to green.
And I need to order one more green cap.
When it warms up more I will pour patching stuff between the rails to keep mice out there.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Marty that's a cool Remote Loco Warning sign. 
Look both ways and scratch your head and wonder how they know where to go. 

John


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello Marty 
looking good, is the cap just a metal roof cap? do they stock it where you live? 
Dick


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick 
yes the ridge cap has different styles , I order it through the local lumber yard. 
Most of my Green metal,white ,red is left overs from cuttings on big jobs. Green is most popular color, then white. 
I changed out the red end of the storage shed. 
Tomorrow I hope to place trains in it and finish track work. But its been low 30's each morning.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The sides could be made at 15" high instead of 18" but its very easy to get to the trains. I even could have made the tracks closer.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Soo I am not getting how that are attached? Are some panels removable???

Are they hinged?


Looks good!
Bubba


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Madstang on 21 Apr 2013 09:38 AM 
Soo I am not getting how that are attached? Are some panels removable???

Are they hinged?


Looks good!
Bubba
*** Just removeable, see other photo where bricks hold them down for now untill I get something different .
Depending on car size, right now I have 175 cars in there.


----------



## HaBi Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Could you use bolts with wingnuts to hold the panels down, yet allow for easy removal? 
Also, what's your opinion on the aluminum track that you used. 

the other Rodney


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Marty 
did you put lights in the new one? i like four screws with your drillgun and its off
dick


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What if you put a Eye Bolt and a slit in the roof panel. Then you could get 4 pad locks keyed the same and lock everything up 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes on lights. 
and there is 6 hatches on each unit plus 3 doors. 
No locks. 
panels just lift off. no screws holding them. 
switches are done. Need to clean up for final project photo and move on to other stuff.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks terrific Marty!!! Congrats on a really cool and useful addition!!


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

So is that 175 in just one or is that both sheds? Does look nice.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By mickey on 21 Apr 2013 08:54 PM 
So is that 175 in just one or is that both sheds? Does look nice. Just the new one.
old one is empty yet. shop still has lots in it.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 22 Apr 2013 05:37 AM 
Posted By mickey on 21 Apr 2013 08:54 PM 
old one is empty yet. 

That's probably OK, Marty. It will be a good place for JJ to take his naps..


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Last photo for this project. I do not plan to ballast this area so that folks don't pick up rocks on their shoes and get them in the switches.
I still have lots more clean up and to build a structure and Indus where the pole is.
I do have two longer lead tracks for that crazy Ills bunch to switch on cars on.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm trying a new door method since I've learned to work more with metals.










Vynal concrete patch is about $12 a bag and I have used it for years on my portal castings. So I am trying it here to keep mice out.









Very simple door with steel stud plate mounted on the bottom, I could hinge it, or not. But I will add clips or something on the lower side ends to hold it shut. A little water is no big deal, just keeping animals out.
It took ALOT to clean all the old leaves and crap out after lifting all the switches and checking them out.

I am hoping we have a good summer so I can afford to pour a slab in front of the train shop so folks can work on tables and not worry about dropping things in the rocks.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty; 

I understand the problem with mice. Had a friend who wintered his MOW train in an outdoor train shed. The mice got inside, chewed the string off the crane car, and used that string to make a bed in the gondola car. My friend was pretty hot over THAT action when spring came along. 

Your train shed really looks good. 

Best wishes, 
David Meashey


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The old one looks kind of nice.....Did you dress it up a little? 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, honey, all new ends and roof.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I used poison in my train shed, but still had problems. Some newer type mouse traps with some peanut butter on them worked real well.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow ..your been really working on the layout. Going to be a difference layout for the open house run. May have to give train guys a new instruction booklet at the parking lot.. Nice work, Looking good..


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 17 May 2013 01:06 PM 
I used poison in my train shed, but still had problems. Some newer type mouse traps with some peanut butter on them worked real well. 


I built a box out of some old 2x6s

Had three sides and a bottom. Turned upside down it looked like a tunnel

This entices them to enter the tunnel and feast on the peanut butter. 

WACK 

Put a trap inside with Peanut Butter on and Under the trigger.

Mice have mastered the art of licking the peanut butter off the trigger with out tripping it. 

Putting it under the trigger makes them lick under the trigger and it sets off the trap.

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I've lost my Mo-Jo ???
I just don't have what it takes anymore.










My son Tom and I had this afternoon off and it was nice and cool. So we sized and restacked firewood. Which is next winters utility bills prepaid. This should all be split the first of Sept and stocked in the basement so it will be gone for the open house.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wait till you are 69!


----------



## Jerrys-RR (Jun 21, 2010)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 24 May 2013 08:29 AM 
Wait till you are 69! 
Ditto.

Jerry


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerrys-RR on 24 May 2013 08:41 AM 
Posted By Jerry Barnes on 24 May 2013 08:29 AM 
Wait till you are 69! 
Ditto.

Jerry 
Double ditto.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Or 75....  Entering the 3/4 Century Club...


----------

